# Humber Bridge Santa Walk - update from the charity!



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I have been conned into walking the span of the Humber Bridge this Sunday - in both directions - dressed as Santa, along with other fools. Children will be accompanying us as Santa's Little Helpers, wearing elf hats.

All money collected is being given to *> When You Wish Upon A Star <*, which is the charity that makes dreams come true for children with life-threatening and terminal illnesses, or those who have spent long periods of time in hospital undergoing harsh and painful treatments, sperated from family and friends.

This will help to bring happiness to kids who are suffering, so please - sponsor my silly Santa outfit as I make a complete fool of myself for the best of reasons. 8O Any amount will be appreciated. Donations are to me before or after the event as there isn't a direct method of donating on-line. If you are sponsoring me, please post here saying so, and I will PM you with my PayPal address which you can use to donate. If you don't have PayPal, and old-fashioned cheque will do.

Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Sponsors please? Humber Bridge Santa Walk on Sat 6th Dec*



asprn said:


> I have been conned into walking the span of the Humber Bridge this Saturday - in both directions - dressed as Santa, along with other fools. Children will be accompanying us as Santa's Little Helpers, wearing elf hats.
> 
> All money collected is being given to *> When You Wish Upon A Star <*, which is the charity that makes dreams come true for children with life-threatening and terminal illnesses, or those who have spent long periods of time in hospital undergoing harsh and painful treatments, sperated from family and friends.
> 
> ...


Hi Dougie,

I'll gladly pay a Pavaritti to know your going to be dressed as Santa and have to do some walking :lol: Actually it's the cause that makes me feel this way to be honest, well done :wink:

I cannot see anywhere on the site you linked to donate? ... I do have a Specsavers appointment due as it happens :lol:

Give us a clue where to look please 

MHS...Rob


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Sponsors please? Humber Bridge Santa Walk on Sat 6th Dec*

Hi Rob,

Thanks great - thank you (what the heck's a Pavaritti...?). I have edited my original post - donations are to me as there isn't a direct method of donating on-line. For the purposes of transparency, I will do whatever it takes to verify the amounts collected and the donation. Never trust a Copper. 

Incidentally, Gift Aid is available for those donors who are taxpayers - this adds 28% to your donation.

Dougie.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Sponsors please? Humber Bridge Santa Walk on Sat 6th Dec*



asprn said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Thanks great - thank you (what the heck's a Pavaritti...?). I should have clarified - donations are to me after the event, as there isn't a direct method of donating on-line. For the purposes of transparency, I will do whatever it takes to verify the amounts collected and the donation. Never trust a Copper.
> 
> ...


Hi Dougie a Pavoritti = a tenner :lol:

If you don't mind a suggestion to simplify things, perhaps just send the people who are willing to donate your paypal email address by pm, I'm not sure people are comfortable sending personal details even though I know you can be trusted :wink:

If you send people your paypal email we can simply pay into that providing they (as I have) have a paypal account.

Alternatively, if they have no paypal they can as you mentioned, do it your way.

Please pm me with your details and I'll arrange for Pavoritti to be singing his way to your account 

Good cause and I hope raise lots at this time of year for the children :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If you post a photo of yourself after the event I will Donate Dougie :lol: :lol: 
I will Pm you as well


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pm enroute


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Dougie,

You have a Paypal receipt. Email on its way.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Sponsors please? Humber Bridge Santa Walk on Sat 6th Dec*

Thank you people - and Rob, I'll do as you suggest. I've amended my original post to reflect this.

I suppose I shall have to agree to the photograph (I knew that would happen  ).

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Count me in. Mention sick children and i am putty in your hands. I prefer to send a chq when required.

Oh Yes and pic is mandatory.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Count me in


Thanks Puss.

Could someone post a link on the "Early Birds" thread please? I'm outta here to work.

Dougie.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Dougie
£10 from me as well with gift aid.

Sonja


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> £10 from me as well with gift aid.


Fabulous - thank you Sonja.

Dougie.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Dougie 

£10 from me, I would prefer to send a cheque, and I would be happy to do gift aid (can I do that with a cheque?)


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Bump

Hi Dougie put me down for a Tenner as well, do you know if we can still apply gift aid

 I don't even know what a payPal account is  

Good luck, looking forward to the picture! 

Can you pm me the address the send the cheque?

Eddie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

By way of an update, MHF members have so far pledged (or already donated) a marvellous total of *£85*.   Terrific -THANK YOU!

Now we're on a roll, let's put the net back out & see what tonight brings. :hello1:

Dougie.

PS: Re. Gift Aid, you don't need to do a thing. If you're a taxpayer, the charity can claim back the tax element of your donation (i.e. you've earned your money, got taxed on it, and received the net amount; H.M. Guv give the charity the tax back, which amounts to a further 28p in the Pound - convoluted computation, but it's correct). All I need is your name & address which goes on the sponsorship form which is kept by the charity as a record which can be audited by HMRC if they choose to do so, to ensure that the money they have refunded was in fact already paid by taxpayers. Got it?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Such a disappointing OP, I thought you was going to jump off the bridge.

Oh well, there's always next year.

I'll send a cheque for a tenner, its worth it just to see what an old Father Christmas looks like!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Such a disappointing OP, I thought you was going to jump off the bridge. Oh well, there's always next year.
> 
> I'll send a cheque for a tenner, its worth it just to see what an old Father Christmas looks like!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


You're a cad, sir - a cad.  Poor taste, but quite funny. Anyway, call me what you like - just keep donating.  Thank you for that.

Dougie.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Dougie,

You can put us down for a tenner, we will send you a cheque.

Cheers Catherine & Steve.

PS Are you having a police escort :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Doing well Dougie well done 
Edited as i dont want the next comments putting this in the Members bar. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

locovan said:


> Doing well Dougie well done have you tried your Police mates???


Aren't Mates a make of condon!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Commissioner Paul Condon mate :lol: 

tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> You can put us down for a tenner, we will send you a cheque


Fab - thank you.  PM sent.



CatherineandSteve said:


> PS Are you having a police escort :roll:


Not so much as a reindeer with a flashing red nose.  I may have an ambulance afterwards though, if the weather forecast is anything to go by. 

Mavis, what are you like? :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I should have said this earlier - can everyone who is donating by PayPal, please specify your payment as a *GIFT*. This stops PayPal charging me for the privilege of receiving your money! 

Every little helps. 

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> I should have said this earlier - can everyone who is donating by PayPal, please specify your payment as a *GIFT*. This stops PayPal charging me for the privilege of receiving your money!
> 
> Every little helps.
> 
> Dougie.


Sorry Dougie, 

Because there wasn't a "Charitable Donation" option, I checked the "Other" button.
I thought that Paypal only charged, if the money came from outside the recipients country of residence, or if paid in with €s instead of £s. 8O

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Dougie

I will send you a cheque for £10. I must have missed this topic before.

Good luck
Nette


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> I will send you a cheque for £10. I must have missed this topic before


Thank you for that, Nette. PM sent.

Jock, think no more about it.  I should have said at the start.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im lost how to pay by pay pal ???
Can you explain I wont to make it a gift as well. :wink:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Dougie, I'll do £10 as well, either by cheque or Paypal.

Viv


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dougie

I will donate the price of a decent single malt as i have at least a 3 week ban on alcohol.

I hope the weather is the same as present. I willl be driving over the bridge this afternoon.
I usually go slowly to get my moneysworth.

At least dressed up you will remain anonymouse

A pm is on its way


Dave p


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Who could resist? "a policeman dressed as Santa" thats got to be worth a tenner, best I send you a cheque though as my paypal account is in euro. :santa: 

Wobby

PS let me know where to send it to asap, going away for Xmas.

A very close friend of ours lost her daughter recently, CF, theses kids and their families need all the help we can give. 

Well done Dougie your a star :BIG:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

litcher said:


> Dougie, I'll do £10 as well, either by cheque or Paypal


Thank you Viv - that's handsome.  PM sent.



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I will donate the price of a decent single malt As i have at least a 3 week ban on alcohol .... At least dressed up you will remain anonymouse


Given the quality of Malts I drink, I'll take instalments. :lol: Thank you very much. PM sent to you too. I may not be as anonymous as you think, as I'm planning to wear my pointy work-hat on top of the Santa hat. :roll:



wobby said:


> Who could resist? "a policeman dressed as Santa" thats got to be worth a tenner, best I send you a cheque though as my paypal account is in euro


Well, quite.  Thank you too. Can't you specify Pounds in the payment currency? A cheque is fine though - PM sent to you.



wobby said:


> A very close friend of ours lost her daughter recently, CF, theses kids and their families need all the help we can give


That's exactly the point. You guys are the stars for donating generously.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> Im lost how to pay by pay pal ???
> Can you explain I wont to make it a gift as well. :wink:


Sorry Mavis - missed this. See attached (i.e. click on the picture below).

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dear Mods,
Would it be possible to make this a stickey, even if its only over the weekend.
Thanks Dave p

Hi Douggie,
I have crossed N to S this morning and S to N this afternoon.
Don`t forget, after the midway point it gets easier. Its downhill
Best of luck with the weather. It was brilliant today

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bump for a worthy cause


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

The total pledges and donations now stands at *£135* (plus Dave P's unspecified "good-bottle-of-malt" offer ). Thank you (again!).

The kids looked after by *When You Wish Upon A Star* is what this is all about. Keep it coming.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

£30 in the post as I type.

Cheers
Dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> £30 in the post as I type


You're obviously a connoisseur of good malts then, as well as a Gent. Thanks Dave.

Dougie.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dougie you'll do a bit better than that as I put a bit more in as well (sent this morning)

Good luck

Eddie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p made me give a bit from herself.

Did you know a friend of mine 
Phil Spicksley. (inspecter) Grimsby nick.

Dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Hi Dougie you'll do a bit better than that as I put a bit more in as well (sent this morning)


I'm gobsmacked, Eddie. Thank you so much.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Now £190 and rising. Add to that an amazing *£50* from Gift Aid, and it's *£240* from you amazing people.



Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on you guys and gals.
we all know what a valued member asprn is. The wonderfull advice and comments that he gives.
Lets see if we can get him to £500.
We have been promised a piccy of a fully clothe dsanta. Get to £500 and who knows what we may get.

dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Get to £500 and who knows what we may get


 8O

I think you ought to forget the 3-week Malt ban, and have one now.

And then maybe another.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Davep Raising money takes time and effort. I have lost count of the time I have stood in the rain rattling a tin for the Lions Club while people pretend that I don't exist 

So (Dougie and Davep you'll have to organise this a as I am taking the family out for a birthday meal, post it here or start a new thread?) I will donated a voucher for three nights FOC camping at Cornish Farm, open ended valid for one year.

Cornish Farm is one of the highest AA rated campsites in the South West www.cornishfarm.com

Whoever sponsers Dougie the most for his walk to make a dream come true for Sick and dying children gets the voucher!

Cheers, I have to go

Eddie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you Eddie - this raises the stakes nicely.

See << here >>.

Current highest individual amount stands at £30. I'll keep this updated.

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Dougie would it be any help if I filled a jar with chocolates and dropped them down the local Police Station and your friend here (the one that I spoke to before) could either pass on the jar to you, or charge so much ago up at the local Police Station for 'guess how many sweets' the winner or nearest gets the full jar and you get the money from the guessers.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

PM me with the details Dougie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In the last 22 years of business I have sponsord many charities from, The British Heart foundation to paying for Guide dog training.
The larger charities do fantastic work and are well known.
I have never heard of the one that Douggie is walking for.
I have done my research on it and feel that it is a worthy cause.
I along with many other members know what it is like to lose a child.
It must be awfully difficult to be a child with a life shortening desease.
My heart goes out to them and their famillies.
Our country sends aid all over the world to help children in similatr situations.
Let us show what we can do without the government.
I am not a wealthy man but I can manage without a couple of bottles of scotch. What can you give up. Even if its only a Fiver?


Betweeen us we can make a difference.  to a young life.

Dave p

Dave p


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Dougie, please pm me with your paypal address and I'll make a donation for your noble effort to help such a worthwhile charity. Good luck with the walk.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

For those that have already pledged a donation........please see my other topic http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-746594.html#746594


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Dougie

Fiver cheque from me, pm me the details where to send, although i,m at home using a dongle(no phone line) and keep losing signal, so it maybe monday at work when i get to see details and send money.

Paul.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll send a cock and hen if you let me have your paypal address.

Regards
Patman


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

It's a tenner from us as well, please advise Paypal account

MikeCo & LoueenCo


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Pm with the details and I will do a PayPal from Johns Cross.

Make A Wish is a good cause, in 1997 we donated a free helicopter flight at ADT (now BCA) Auctions at Blackbushe.

Peter


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Put me down for £10.00

Cheers
Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dougie, your clever plan fooled me. 

A tenners worth, we are in Spain, paypal would be OK or can credit transfer on t'internet, cheque not really possible. PM me where to send, Alan.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Dougie, your clever plan fooled me.
> 
> A tenners worth, we are in Spain, paypal would be OK or can credit transfer on t'internet, cheque not really possible. PM me where to send, Alan.


Get your guess in Alan :wink: flipping heck I didn't think about postage to Spain :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-746594.html#746594


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I hope the weather is kind to you all tomorrow.
£10 from us too. Please PM paypal details


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bump
What a great bunch of people we have supporting a great childrens cause. Come on i know where the rest of the 40,000 membership are hiding.

You are hiding behind your cheque books arn`t you :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> bump
> What a great bunch of people we have supporting a great childrens cause. Come on i know where the rest of the 40,000 membership are hiding.
> 
> You are hiding behind your cheque books arn`t you :wink:
> ...


Have you got your guess in :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-76547.html


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Dougie
Send me a pm please or you could call in on your way past for your tenner and i could have a laugh in person.
James


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Tomorrow i have the task of clearing out my recently departed father in laws garage.
He was a coachbuilder and caravan repairer. I know that there is an amount of aluminium sheet plus scraps.
I will weigh this in at the local scrapyard on monday and report the value and donation then. this will be added to my original.


For anyone that does not know the Humber bridge. You do not want to walk it if the weather is foul.

Dave p


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Santa suits aren't known for there foul weather capabilities


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Look - I just don't know what to say. This is just amazing! It's turning into a really exciting event, all down to the fantastic level of support from everyone here. I've PMd everyone who's asked, with the PayPal or cheque details .

*PLEASE NOTE*
I have made a bit of a boo-boo.   I said on the opening post that the event was on Saturday. That was a typo. It's not until SUNDAY (6th Dec). I apologise for the error, but - the good news is, there's an extra day to get that total up even higher.  

I was a bit reluctant to start with when I was conned by my daughter & wife to do the walk - a) walking, and b) walking in a stupid Santa outfit - but I am now 100% genuinely excited about it, and will make it even sillier by wearing my Police helmet. It's the least I can do. 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

By way of reminder, here are the current sponsorship incentives

[hr:9b4b2603b4]
VOUCHER FOR 3-DAY FREE CAMPING IN TOP SITE, FOR HIGHEST INDIVIDUAL DONATION

FREE £25+ BOX OF MIXED SWEETS INCENTIVE FOR CORRECT GUESS OF DOUGIE'S FAVOURITE SWEET

and most important of all:

the reason why we're doing it

[hr:9b4b2603b4]


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> and will make it even sillier by wearing my Police helmet. It's the least I can do. Dougie.


Definitively a picture required now then :lol:

Whatever day you do it Dougie, it's great to see that so many members have donated to help the children 

So many really kind, considerate and helpful people on MHF, life is good 

MHS...Rob


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> So many really kind, considerate and helpful people on MHF, life is good


Spot on, Rob. It's also worth mentioning that I've had several PMs from people who want to donate, who don't want to make it public. That's top.

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> Motorhomersimpson said:
> 
> 
> > So many really kind, considerate and helpful people on MHF, life is good
> ...


I reckon you could have doubled the donations if you had bungee jumped off it dressed as a Christmas fairy with wings and a wand. Perhaps you may consider that idea for an Easter Charity event although you may have to dress up as Humpty Dumpty for that one.. I'd even vote for Humpty if he puts his name up.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> Motorhomersimpson said:
> 
> 
> > So many really kind, considerate and helpful people on MHF, life is good
> ...


Thats great news Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I reckon you could have doubled the donations if you had bungee jumped off it dressed as a Christmas fairy with wings and a wand. Perhaps you may consider that idea for an Easter Charity event


I can see an immediate drawback. I would have to insist that all monies pledged would have to to be paid in advance, although I suppose the donations could continue afterwards via YouTube and the BBC News. 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't forget (for all those that haven't already entered) and have donated to Dougies walk, you can post your guesses for a box of mixed sweeties on the following link.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-76547-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Got me first pay check after 6 months so another Pavarotti coming your way

Otto


Guess for favourite sweets?

Bah Humbugs?

Let me know how to pay please


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Got me first pay check after 6 months so another Pavarotti coming your way
> 
> Otto
> 
> ...


Hi I will put your guess on the topic, it would be easier for me now if anyone else guessing could put the guess on the link given though :wink: once you have posted to Dougie on here.............I don't want to miss anyone 8O


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

How about walking back dresses as mother Christmas?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

OK - here's a recap, and the latest update.

Everyone who has offered sponsorship, has been PMd with details of how to donate. We now have 29 sponsors of whom 9 have already paid. The total pledged now stands at £370; add Gift Aid for the taxpaying sponsors, and this makes the current total *£465.20*!! Fantastic.

The payments options are PayPal or cheque. PayPal offer a "Gift"option, which means the charity will incur no charge for your donation. If you're a taxpayer, all you need to do is provide your name and address by PM to me, and this will enable the charity to claim the tax you've already paid on your donations, adding *28%* to your donation. This currently amounts to about £100 extra, with no catches! http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/charities/gift-aid.htm if you'd like to read about it.

*Highest Individual Sponsor [click here]*
This now stands at a fantastic £50, and this donor is in line for the Edditvanbitz free 3-day camping voucher worth lots of money.

*Briarose's Sweetie Giveway [click here]*
This is going well, so click on the link and get on down to Nette's to guess my all-time favourite sweet - £25-worth of Nette's mixed best sounds like heaven on earth to me. 

And finally, http://www.whenyouwishuponastar.org.uk - this is what's it all about. Have a look at the site, and please consider joining those other amazing MHF members who have dug deep and shown what big hearts they have.

Thanks!

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

just checking up.

Dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE ​[hr:cad504710a]
The total pledged now stands at *£555*!! Highest individual sponsor is now an amazing £100!

Everyone - including the highest sponsor - understands that it's not a competition, that it's not about prizes (or sweeties...) and that it's not about anything else other than the kids whose suffering is alleviated by this amazing charity called *When You Wish Upon A Star*. So - let's look on the increasing total as a great thing, and please consider sponsoring this stupid PC Santa walk tomorrow. :roll:  You WILL make a difference - the amount doesn't matter (unless it's a big fat ZERO....).

Dougie.[hr:cad504710a]


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bump

Come on a jar of sweeties maybe,

Dave p


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I must be crackers.............I've done this backwards.  

I entered the competition before driving to Kent for our grandson's 3rd birthday.

Back home a moment ago, I've PM'd for an address for our cheque, fortunately providing my home details.

Now I see there's an entire thread covering your good cause.

Got there in the end.............and another bump.

Enjoy youself tomorrow, I rather envy you.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*charity walk*

Hi Doug,

I will pledge a tenner. Send me paypal details.

Good Luck, it looks like rain!.

Graham


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Good luck to'ing and fro'ing across the Humber today Dougie*

Between 13.00 and 17.00 looks like being the best window of opportunity for you. Weather

All the best,

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Good luck today Douggie.
cold and wet here. not too far away and drifting East.
Dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck Dougie...........I was just saying in 'early birds' that I would have come and walked with you to support you, BUT my raincoat and walking boots seem to have disappeared :wink: 

Hope all goes well and you don't get too wet.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Another big thank you to the latest people to pledge - or indeed already donate. PMs have been sent when requested, and the total now stands at *£510*! Add Gift Aid to the taxpayers' donations, and that means *When You Wish Upon A Star* will receive an amazing total of *£631.60*!!  Thank you so, so much.

Our allotted start time is 2:00 pm from the Reeds Hotel (Great Western) on the south bank, just off the A1077 South Ferriby road. All hotel proceeds from teas/coffees/mince pies are going to the charity, so I will stuff my face with a clear conscience.  It would be great if you're nearby and would like to cheer our group off (there are apparently several groups setting off at pre-allotted times). I'll be the one with the Rozzer's helmet over his Santa hat.  I was going to take the handcuffs, but SWMBO said no (actually can't get them off the headboard.  ).

It's currently lashing down, but the BBC say it'll clear by early afternoon, promising sunshine just about when we'll start off. So, it'll be raining then. 

THERE'S STILL TIME TO SPONSOR - even if you're reading this after the event! Don't let that stop you.

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: charity walk*



zappy61 said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> I will pledge a tenner. Send me paypal details.
> 
> ...


Hi Graham don't forget your guess
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-76547-days0-orderasc-0.html

Anyone else missed out who has sponsored too.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Will be thinking of you today Dougie at 1 pm when I am sitting down to eat my Christmas lunch at the Canterbury Golf Club with the MHfers enjoyng the weekend at the Canterbury CCC site: Geraldandannie, Carper, Bognormike, Teensvan, Rapide, Locovan, Sonesta and me Invicta.

It is bucketting down here at the moment. Hope the weather improves for you, Santa isn't used to rain is he, only snow!

I will pledge a teener but I don't do Paypals so it will have to be a cheque. Oh and I too am looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Invicta said:


> Will be thinking of you today Dougie at 1 pm when I am sitting down to eat my Christmas lunch at the Canterbury Golf Club with the MHfers enjoyng the weekend at the Canterbury CCC site: Geraldandannie, Carper, Bognormike, Teensvan, Rapide, Locovan, Sonesta and me Invicta.
> 
> It is bucketting down here at the moment. Hope the weather improves for you, Santa isn't used to rain is he, only snow!
> 
> I will pledge a teener but I don't do Paypals so it will have to be a cheque. Oh and I too am looking forward to seeing the pictures!


Don't forget to enter your guess in the 'sweetie' competition Peggy.

Have a nice lunch, you have made me fancy a roast with turkey...........might have to pop to Tesco LOL.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We're at our daughter's in Louth having a fnial cup of coffee, then willl set off for the _Pont d'Umber_.

So - closing down until this evening, when I hope to have the pic(s) ready for upload here. I can;t PM the most recent pledgers just now, but will do so later with details of how to give etc.

Woo hoo. 

Dougie.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We're all waiting with bated breath. Never have so many breaths been bated.

Anyone know if there's a webcam on the Humber bridge?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

There are webcams.............

http://www.vrhull.co.uk/webcams.asp

.............but the cameras are not sending live images I'm afraid.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Walk*

Dougie

A few of us have had a meal in Canterbury and the bill was wrong, so we are paying you the difference. Please PM me your Paypal email thing.

Cheers

Russell and all at the CCC Canterbury


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Santa Walk - update*

*WE DID IT*  

The rain stopped an hour beforehand, the sun came out, the wind dropped, and it was FANTASTIC. 200 daft Santas all committed to making a difference to suffering kids, was just great. Some guys were running the bridge from one end to other - several times! I wish I'd thought of that, ho ho ho. 8O 

The total figure from MHF members as of now is - *£550*, which with Gift Aid is an amazing *£688*. :hello1:

It was only Thursday night that I put this thread up on MHF, and I really do mean it when I say I've been really humbled by your support and response. When we booked in with the organisers at the bridge, they took totals from the participants before issuing the Santa suits and the medals (yes, I got a medal ). They were absolutely blown away by the amount you've pledged, and I made sure I told them who it was from. It's fair to say that we've made a difference today, which is the only important thing in all this.

I'm sorry it's over, but if you still would like to give, please PM me; I'll finish gathering-in this week and will remit a cheque with the donor details, so if you read this for the first time after (say) Friday 11th December, please visit http://www.whenyouwishuponastar.org.uk and donate direct.

Finally, here are the pics as promised.  Loads of horn-tooting and yelling out of car windows went on - fortunately couldn't hear the words most of the time, otherwise I'd have stuck the sods on for Public Order. :twisted: :lol:

Dougie.

PS: The blurry rear-view picture in the next post was due to the bridge shaking, and nothing to do with me running to try & catch that Santa up......


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Santa Walk - update*

Some more..

.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Well done Dougie, and all the other Santas that made the walk :thumbright: :thumbright: :thumbright:

Respect,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Walk*

Well done Dougie - is that you in the bottom pic?

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Walk*



Rapide561 said:


> Well done Dougie - is that you in the bottom pic?


I would use the word "bottom" advisedly, Russell. :?

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Walk*



Rapide561 said:


> Well done Dougie - is that you in the bottom pic?
> 
> Russell


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got in from clearing rest of junk from mother in klaws.

Why do people store utter rubbish in the loft. And tons of it too.

Well done Douggie and all. The Mrs Clause in front of you kept you pace up no doubt.

Today we made a difference to a childs life.

Dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done Dougie and I enjoyed looking at the pictures :lol: 

I might need your help sometime next year as my Son has just told me that he is taking part in a bike ride Boston to Peterborough for McMillan which is being organsised by Halfords right across the country in stages.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done Dougie and as you kept your promise with the Photo (spoilt the elusion to what I thought you looked like :lol: :lol: ) I will now send £25
I bet you will sleep tonight to much exercise :wink:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

That stare in the first picture seamed to say. COME ON YOU HAVENT DONATED YET. well done on the walk, please send me your Pay pal details.

Charlie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Finished and having a minute :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Finished and having a minute :wink:


Dear God - how did you get hold of it, and so quickly? 

Dougie.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dougie
Can you PM me your paypal details.
thanks

george
scottie & an99uk


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

IMPORTANT IF YOU HAVE DONATED TO DOUGIE OR INTEND TO DO SO.

*If you haven't already done so and want to be included in the sweetie draw, please could you add your guess ASAP.

Here is the link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-76547.html


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

* Well done to Dougie and all those Santa's for making a difference to unfortunate kids and their families.

Graham*


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Well done Dougie. That's a goodly sum that you've raised in just 3 days.
Lesley
PS I'm still awaiting paypal details


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Dougie and all the other participants and sponsors.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*The Eddievanbitz prize for the highest individual donation*

Thanks for all your good wishes. Just one final task to complete before I fall into bed and sleep the sleep of the knackered.

I can now announce the result of EddieVanBitz's great offer of the 3-day camping voucher in Cornwall - this goes to Dave (DTPChemicals) who in addition to his original donation, did some hard graft during an unpleasant task yesterday and passed the proceeds over in order - as with all of us - to make a real difference to the children who the charity cares for so amazingly. So, congratulations to Dave, and congratulations to all of you who have not hesitated to step up to the plate.

We've done a good thing today.

Night all.

Dougie. :sleeping:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Douggie,All I did was do without a couple of bottles of Malt.
Doctors orders.

I spent a few hours clearing out father in laws garage and shed.
the resultant scrap cost me nothing, so I am missing nothing, but a few hours graft.


I,am delighted, along with everyone else, to have helped make a difference to childrens lives.

Cornwall. The last time I visited this wonderfull county my son aged 12 learned to stand on a surf board. Whilst I learned to falll off.
It was a cold wet two weeks.
Since then have done France.

I look forward to having an Enlish holiday again.

dave P


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Dougie,
Please forward Paypal details for donation.
Gerry


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Well done

Tenner on its way by cheque

Loddy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

As I wrap up the admin for the event, I've been looking at what's happened.

43 MHF members stepped up handsomely and put their hands in their pockets, resulting in almost exactly £600 being donated. Add to that Gift Aid from those who qualify, and it brings the total to a fabulous *£740*.

30 members have kindly remitted already, so once I receive the the final 13 donations - mostly by cheque - I will send the charity a cumulative cheque for the total donated (their preferred method). I'd much appreciate it if all cheques and PayPal pledges could be received by the end of this week at the latest.

Nette (Briarose) has donated a a big box (£25-worth) of sweeties to the winner of the Donors' Draw, and EddieVanBitz has shown appreciation to the highest individual donor in the form of a 3-day camping voucher.

So - all in all, I'm sorry it's over, because it's been a marvellous way to bring people together in a common aim - to help some great people continue to make suffering children's lives more bearable by doing amazing things with them.

I think that's it.

Thank you. Again.

Dougie.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Cheque posted today !


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> As I wrap up the admin for the event, I've been looking at what's happened.
> 
> 43 MHF members stepped up handsomely and put their hands in their pockets, resulting in almost exactly £600 being donated. Add to that Gift Aid from those who qualify, and it brings the total to a fabulous *£740*.
> 
> ...


We get in the Members Bar and have a good row at times but our hearts are in the right place :wink: 
You have found out as I have that MHFacts is a big hearted community and Im so pleased we came up trumps for you and we are also coming up trumps for Nukes charity fund as well. :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you to those sponsors who have sent their payments. There are still 8 outstanding donations to be received - these may already by in the post, and thank you if they are. For anyone who has not yet sent their pledged sponsorship, could I ask you to please do so now, as I need to pay this large amount to the charity on Saturday.

Thanks!  

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Let's hear it for the Mr. Plod who went undercover as Father Christmas whilst looking for pickpockets on Humberbridge. It was a successful mission I understand and several pockets were found and returned to their rightful owners.

Ho Ho Ho. 8O


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Dougie
Made my cheque out to the charity, when you wish upon a star, is this correct?
Sorry if not, i posted it yesterday.

Paul.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Paul,

It's not actually - as per my PM. I'll set it aside though and process it as a separate payment, so no worries. Thanks!

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Another reminder please to those remaining seven donors whose sponsorship I've not yet received - I do know about the two overseas members, but if the other five could please pop their cheques in an envelope & send them off, I'd greatly appreciate it. I'll be sending off the entire sponsorship amount on Saturday regardless, but obviously I'd prefer not to be providing a bridging loan! 8O 

Cheers,

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

All bar one sponsorship pledge received, so case closed and cheque sent yesterday to When You Wish Upon A Star with a note explaining where the donors are from (i.e. MHF).

Final total including Gift Aid:- *£759.78*

Marvellous!   

Dougie.

*** CORRECTION ** *
The FINAL final total after some late (but very welcome) MHF donors was *£682.64* plus £166.14 Gift Aid, making a gross total of *£848.78*. See my post of 9th January 2010 attaching the thank-you letter from When You Wish Upon A Star


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done to you and to Nettie for your hard work in raising that money 

I hear A. Darling is looking for a new fundraiser to buy a few whirligigs and am sure he would welcome your support :lol: 

Seriously though congratulations on your efforts to support an excellent charity, I am sure the children who benefit from the cause will never know how much effort went into it, but I am also sure that the benefit they get out of the activities is priceless. 

We have a disabled daughter who many years ago was taken by Noel Edmonds for a flight in his helicopter and she still talks about it as one of the highlights of her life. So such activities as you raised the money for have long lasting and far reaching effects that none of us will ever appreciate. 

Thank you on behalf of all of those children who will benefit. 

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> All bar one sponsorship pledge received, so case closed and cheque sent yesterday to When You Wish Upon A Star with a note explaining where the donors are from (i.e. MHF).
> 
> Final total including Gift Aid:- *£759.78*
> 
> ...


Well done Dougie it is a great sum of money that will help some little childs wish come true.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done Dougie thats brilliant.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Well done Dougie.

If you do it again next year I will give you £20. Its a great charity and makes a difference .

Sonja


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Thank-you letter received.*

I received a letter this morning from Joanne & Pat Wright who are the Lincolnshire/Yorkshire regional co-ordinators of _When You Wish Upon A Star_. It speaks for itself, and I attach here for everyone who donated to the event to read. Click on the image to enlarge it.

The FINAL final total after some late (but very welcome) MHF donors was *£682.64* plus £166.14 Gift Aid, making a gross total of *£848.78*.

Thank you all again. Marvellous. 

Dougie.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dougie and well done.

Graham


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Well done dougie, now when do you want sponsorship for jumping off the bridge :?: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

well done Douggie and all the contributers.


dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> Well done dougie


I know you meant it, so thank you, but I only posted this to let everyone know how much your donations meant to the charity. Could everyone please stop thanking me now? It's getting seriously embarrassing.



olley said:


> now when do you want sponsorship for jumping off the bridge :?: :lol:


When are you offering to do it? :twisted:

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I will if you will, but being the youngest, I think its only fair you go first to test the temperature of the water, after all you wouldn't want an old guy like me to get a chill now, would you. 

Olley


----------

